# Unofficial map of the Lake Okeechobee Scenic Trail (LOST)



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

This is getting close to the time of year when cyclists start heading to South FL to thaw out. That means folks start asking me questions about the Lake Okeechobee Scenic Trail (LOST).

To answer some of those questions, I put together a Google Map showing the paved and unpaved portions, access points and some places to eat.

It's a good place to see lots of wildlife and get in stress-free miles.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ksteinhoff said:


> This is getting close to the time of year when cyclists start heading to South FL to thaw out. .......


Hmmmmmm... now that you mention it, it is about that time of year! :thumbsup: 

Although we thought we would wait till first frost.


----------

